# Morel Season 2013



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Found one gray today still no blacks for me. Clermont county.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Good find!


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Oops sorry guys I didn't see we already had a topic for our findings.

Thanks all. Still trying to figure this out. Why there are no blacks yet for me but I found a gray. Makes no sense and what a start to the season.


----------



## mountainman1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
I just moved to Warren County. Ive hunted Morels in Montana for the past 9 or 10 years but there they are really only found in areas that have recently burned from fire. I'm excited to get out and find some in OH but its a totally different hunt over here. Any tips?


----------



## ngariety (Apr 10, 2013)

Look for ash trees, more for you early shrooms, then look towards the elm trees for your yellows and reds later in the season, ground temp. should be around 54 for shrooms to start and if you have a good year, you can find shrooms up untill mothersday


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Great to See Denise! I know you usually find the blacks first. Praying that things will change here in Greene Co. Need Some Ground Soaking Rains! Good Luck to ya! 
@All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Katatak and CM Shrooms. Yeah Katatak we need some rain here as well.

Mountianman1982 I live in Warren County around Kings Island and have good luck finding them around here in hardwood woods filled with ash,elm, poplar,hickory. I find them also around some walnut and maple/sugar maples. Woods filled with briars and honeysuckle. I find them in small woods as well, mossy areas, areas with rich dark soil. Around the creeks and rivers here with sycamores. Caesar Creek state park holds a morel hike every year in the park with the naturalist. You can find them on facebook Caesar Creek, I think they post there activities there now instead of there main website. It's like a 5.00 donation for each person, would help ya learn the lay of the land around here and I think it's held like last weekend this month.


----------



## mountainman1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

Denise, 
Thank you very much for the info! Those are the types of areas I've been searching in so far. I must be a few days early still. My 6 year old daughter got hung up in some briars the other day when we were out scouting some places so I must be close to the right area...
I'm still having trouble identifying the poplar trees, I know elm, maple, walnut, and briars and honeysuckle.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Mountainman1982 carry some pruners with you for the briars, My daughter is 5 and she walk go through them until a make a path for her lol. Look up poplar tree flowers. You will see them laying on the ground around the trees, some times there in peices and look like the ash seed pod things, but you can't mistake the whole flower for anything else then the poplar flower. It's hard for me to discribe there bark though but here-heres a link to one of my albums on FB the 13th pic is of some poplar and the 15th pic is the flower. Hope that helps


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.468113156558089.93448.100000782269267&amp;type=1&amp;l=7c69a352e7


----------



## mountainman1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

Perfect! That does help, Thanks!


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Your welcome. I meant to write she wont not "walk". Anyways here shortly it looks like we will get hit with some rain after it soaks in for a bit they should start coming up. I plan on going out monday or tuesday. Give it a few days so there up good and it should be game on. But honestly if you want to find blacks you need to find some poplar trees. The blacks around here love the poplar. I find most of my blacks in clermont county though but here in warren I find lots of yellows, garys, spikes, and tulip morels which are smaller morels but just as good. The tulip morels you can find around almost any shagbark hickory tree around here.


----------



## morellerom (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Denise I'm right behind Kings Island. And could use some guidance for a novice. Thought about Loveland Trail for starters. Your thought?


----------

